# Wall Mural - What should I charge per foot with just starting out?



## ssly3333 (Jun 10, 2015)

Wall Mural - What should I charge per foot with just starting out?


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Will the foot have shoes?


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Charge what the buyer is willing to pay. For a beginner you can't have high expectations unless you are exceptionally good.


----------



## ssly3333 (Jun 10, 2015)

*What to charge for murals*

At _(Link Removed)_, Drew charges $35 per square (that’s $5,600 just for a 10ft. x 16ft wall!!!; thus, I was thinking of charging $8 per square foot starting out

Drew also charges Non-Refundable Design/Sketch Fee: $1500.00, so I was thinking of charging $200 for the sketch fee. Do my prices seem enough for a beginner as myself who paints well (I attached one of my paintings of a ballerina, or you can view my canvas paintings and other of my artwork at _(Link Removed)_ . 

Drew has “a 50% non-refundable deposit due two weeks prior to start date of painting (this allows ordering of supplies and scheduling.) Full balance is due on the final day of completion.” That makes sense.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

You seem to have talent.. if you can get $8 / ft it seems like you could make a good profit.

D

PS - Please don't post direct links.. Thanks


----------

